# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  i.luv.jake.moon! hellooo over heeere

## Cherryz

heya! how u doing? i haven't seen u for a while! btw updated my fic and more soon.

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

hi sorry about that too many people on msn to talk to so didnt have time before hoe you hun

----------


## Cherryz

i'm good ta, just writing away. tired, had college, then i went to town and bought new jeans and a t-shirt.

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

cool new set of clothes good im here typing away to ive never known so many bloody msn addresses on at once

----------


## Cherryz

lol yeah i've got a few people on msn chattn to me as well, so i'm chatting, ficcing and being on here and lisnin to music lol! multitask

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

lol yeah you watching corrie

----------


## Jade

Sorry moving post to General Discussion   :Smile:  

Thanks

----------

